# Agility Nationals Videos



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Good job Belle!!! She looked like she was enjoying herself.......

Love the videos. Can't wait for my guys' first trial!!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats I loved watching it!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Great job, thanks for sharing her runs with us!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

absolutely awesome, I'm so proud of you guys! I think you need to tell "Belle's story" for those who might not be familiar with it. Her accomplishment is not only great, in the face of what you guys had to overcome it's unbelievable.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks for posting the videos, Ann<:

Belle looks so strong as she goes over those jumps. Not bad for an 8 year old<:


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

WOO HOOOOO!!! Congratulations to you and Belle! Loved watching the videos. She is certainly having a good time with you! Add me to the “so proud of you” fan club. Everything you have gone through with Belle in the last year to have such a wonderful showing! It makes me smile!

I think my favorite was the hybrid round video. No reason why. I cracked up watching the finals, hehehe, silly tunnel! I am sure it was not funny at the time, but I know you will laugh about it for a long time! I can remember one time in FAST they left the flag next to the teeter and Mr. Barley stood in the middle of the teeter and went poke, poke, poke, look mom, I can touch the flag, poke poke poke! I got a good laugh about it afterwards! You gotta love dogs!

Now on to your PAX!!!!


----------

